# quelque chose + accord : genre masculin / féminin



## MissEliott

Bonjour à tous,


"quelque chose que les prophètes ont reçu" 
Reçu ou reçue? ils ont reçu quelque chose mais je trouve bizarre de mettre un "e" à reçu.
Qu'en pensez-vous?

Autre exemple :
Mais il ne pardonne pas que quelque chose lui soit associée. 
Met-on un e ou non?

Merci à tous
Bon dimanche

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Voir aussi le fil quelque chose de + adjectif - genre / accord.


----------



## DearPrudence

Bonjour

D'instinct, je n'accorderais pas.
Et mon petit Robert confirme en disant que "quelque chose" est un pronom indéfini masculin.

D'ailleurs, pour mieux s'en rendre compte, on peut utiliser un verbe comme "prendre", et voir que ça ne collerait pas tellement

*"quelque chose que les prophètes ont prise"* ???!!   
Non, c'est bien "*pris*", ou dans l'exemple "*reçu*", accord, mais avec le masculin.

Conclusion: pas de "e"


----------



## Dunes

Bonjour,

Dans la phrase suivante, est-ce que l'accord de l'adjectif "dit(e)/écrit(e)" peut se faire aussi bien au masculin qu'au féminin ou non ?

"Il y aura toujours quelque chose qui pourra être dit*(e)*/écrit*(e)* par un nouveau témoignage."

J'ai l'impression que l'accord au masculin "passe" mieux, mais je ne sais pas si j'ai raison et ni, si oui, pourquoi.


----------



## newg

_Quelque chose_ est masculin.

_Il y aura toujours quelque chose qui pourra être dit/écrit par un nouveau témoignage._


----------



## geostan

La combinaison "quelque chose" est un pronom indéfini. Voici une explication détaillée du phénomène. 

http://bdl.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/bdl/gabarit_bdl.asp?t1=1&id=2644


----------



## NaimaFatimi

Quand on emploie la locution "quelque chose de...", est-ce que c'est féminin ou masculin? Par exemple, est-ce qu'on écrit:

_Quelque chose d'important s'est produit_.
ou
_Quelque chose d'important s'est produite_? 

Merci d'avance, 
Naima


----------



## MikZzona

Bonsoir,

_Quelque chose_ serait toujours "masculin". Peu importe le sujet ou le complément en question, on dit toujours :

_Quelque chose d'important s'est produit_, et on n'utilise jamais _produite_ dans cette situation


----------



## Californien_rechapé

Selon CNRTL  http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/chose  , chose à une longue histoire de servir de mot invariable dans de divers contextes fringants.

CNTRL s'explique bien sur l'étymologie de toute chose!   Cliquez le tab d'etymologie.


----------



## Question Kate

Bonjour,

En lisant de Beauvoir, je tombe sur cette phrase:

Quelque chose est en train de se passer, qui n'est pas une maladie, qui est impliqué par la loi même de l'existence et qui est cependant lutte, déchirement.

Ma question: pourquoi "impliqué" ne s'accorde pas avec "quelque chose"? "Qui" est relatif, n'est-ce pas?, et donc se réfère à "quelque chose" qui est féminin(e?)? 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Bien que _chose _soit féminin, _quelque chose _est masculin.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour,

Est-ce qu'il faut accorder ?!_ 

qqc que je n'ai pas fait / fait*e*_ 

J'ai un doute, parce que _chose_ est féminin. -----> une chose

Merci d'avance


----------



## Pierre Simon

Bonsoir Iman,

"Quelque chose" est masculin.


----------



## iRoy

Bonjour à tous et toutes,

J'ai essayé de trouver la réponse sur cette question dans ce forum et aussi d'ailleurs, mais je n'ai rien pu trouver là-dessus.
Je voudrais bien savoir s'il faut qu'on fasse l'accord avec ''quelque chose'' au passé composé.

Je crois qu'on doit bien le faire avec ''chose'' (c'était une chose que je n'ai pas aimée chez lui), mais je ne suis pas sûr si l'on le fait avec ''quelque chose''.
Dit-on ''un'' ou ''une'' quelque chose ? Dit-on ''c'était quelque chose que j'ai fait'' ou bien ''que j'ai fait*e*'' ? Fait-on l'accord ? (moi je croyais que c'était une exception)

Merci d'avance,

Roy


----------



## DearPrudence

Bonsoir,

"quelque chose" est considéré comme masculin.
Donc, "quelque chose que j'ai *fait*."


----------



## PariSheh

Salut !

J'ai vu une phrase qui etait un peu  compliqu*é*e ..  "  *Mais a gagné quelque chose de beaucoup plus précieux : Sa fille...*"

Hm, pourquoi " précieux" ?" Comme chose"  est-elle un mot feminin, et avec les mots feminins on utilise adjectif feminin aussi..
Je ne peux pas comprendre l'utilisation de " précieux" ici..

Peut quelqu'un m'aider?


----------



## Chimel

Dans cette phrase, ce n'est pas _une chose précieuse_, mais _quelque chose de précieux_.

_Quelque chose_ forme un tout, une locution invariable, l'accord ne se fait plus avec _chose_.


----------



## limettier

Bonjour, dans cette phrase sans "de" faudrait-il accorder quelque chose ou pas?
"quelque chose est certain" (ou certaine??)


----------



## Maître Capello

Comme déjà dit plusieurs fois dans ce fil, _quelque chose_ demande un accord au masculin.


----------



## talmoroc

Tout d'abord, "quelque chose" est _neutre_ d'après l'académie française, pas masculin. Le résultat est le même, mais ça semble beaucoup plus cohérent avec l'étymologie qui semble être une espèce de catachrèse de _quelque_ + _chose _devenu une expression figée et invariable. Neutre en français = accord masculin

Cependant quand on utilise ce sens originel de _quelque_,  _quelque_ + _nom_
"quelque belle que soit cette personne"
"J'ai rencontré quelque hurluberlu sur le chemin"

Dans ce sens, est-ce qu'on ne peut pas écrire 
"quelque belle chose/quelque chose est belle"
"quelque belle que soit cette chose/quelque chose qui soit belle"
"quelque chose s'étant débloquée" ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Bonjour talmoroc et bienvenue sur les forums ! 



talmoroc said:


> "quelque chose" est _neutre_ d'après l'académie française, pas masculin.


C'est en effet plus correct du point de vue de l'analyse grammaticale. Cela dit, le genre « neutre » en français est malheureusement une notion souvent absente des grammaires étant donné qu'il se construit identiquement au masculin singulier. On l'assimile donc le plus souvent à ce genre-ci. Cela ne change toutefois pas grand-chose au problème de l'accord. 



talmoroc said:


> Dans ce sens, est-ce qu'on ne peut pas écrire
> "quelque belle chose/quelque chose est belle"
> "quelque belle que soit cette chose/quelque chose qui soit belle"
> "quelque chose s'étant débloquée" ?


Dans la langue soutenue, on peut en effet dire _quelque belle chose_. Dans ce cas, l'accord se fait au féminin, l'adjectif intercalaire venant rompre le figement de la locution _quelque chose_ et donc son caractère de neutre.

Le tour concessif _quelque … que_ peut se construire avec _chose_ comme avec n'importe quel autre substantif et demande alors bien entendu l'accord au féminin, _quelque_ ne formant plus avec _chose_ la locution neutre _quelque chose_.

En revanche, on ne dit plus de nos jours _Quelque chose est belle_. Dans une langue assez recherchée, certains auteurs ont toutefois maintenu l'ancien accord au féminin :

_Quelque chose ne m'est pas soumis*e*_ (Claudel, _Tête d'Or_).
_Quelque chose de plus intime que la vie même était comme suspendu*e* en lui_ (Bernanos, _Sous le soleil de Satan_).
_… se sacrifier pour quelque chose dont on ne savait rien, sinon qu'il fallait mourir pour qu'*elle* soit_ (Camus, _Homme révolté_).


----------



## talmoroc

Merci pour cette précision et ces exemples, je suis ravi de voir que mon intuition était juste même si mes phrases étaient mal choisies. A mon avis, c'est n'est pas seulement du maniérisme ou de la préciosité : cet accord tend à redonner son sens originel à "quelque", ce qui enlève l'évidence de l'expression, donne une couleur un peu archaïque à la phrase. Je le vois comme un procédé poétique de dé-familiarisation par dé-catachrétisation


----------



## Lzldak

Bonjour. Je suis en train de réviser le pronom personnel "_en_" et je suis tombée sur cette explication :

_"Lorsqu'on combine ainsi EN avec une quantité, on peut aussi l'utiliser pour remplacer *quelque chose introduit *par un article indéfini ou un numéral". _

Pourquoi on n'a pas écrit *quelque chose introduite *parce que le mot "chose" est féminin ?

Merci.


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

... c'est parce que l'expression "quelque chose" est de genre neutre et s'accorde au masculin : il s'agit ici d'une expression globale, et non de la seule juxtaposition de deux mots. Elle n'obéit donc pas aux règles habituelles qui s'appliqueraient à ses éléments individuels.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> l'expression "quelque chose" est de genre masculin


Plus précisément, elle est de genre neutre, ce qui s'exprime grammaticalement par un masculin.


----------

